# Rochelle



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Got a few new pics of my little princess kitty, Rochelle. Hope ya'll enjoy!

Laying in a pile of blankets!









It's a box!









Stalking a toy.









"Well hello there!"









Lounging on daddy's pants...









...and snoozing on daddy's pants! Puff ball!









Rochelle and I.









Rochelle and her sisters after a tasty chicken dinner! (I love the tongues!)


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Rochelle's almost as big as you...or you're almost as small as her! Great pics. I expecially like the stalking one, the snoozing puff-ball one, and the one with the three tongues!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Have I mentioned that Rochelle is coming to live with me? Just thought I would give you a heads up when she wasn't there in the morning 

Seriously she is quite beautiful, thanks for sharing more pictures of her!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks ladies! 

Susan - Rochelle only looks big because of her fluffy fur...she's actually very delicately boned under all that fuzz. Samantha actually weighs more, but she's stockier too.  She's very cuddly though, and loves it when I carry her around the house (I just think she's too good to walk on her own ).

Nicole - Haha, thanks for the kind words. XD Unfortunately, losing one black cat means I must pick up another. Hi Mirage! :devil


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Rochelle is pretty! I love that fur.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I figured Rochelle was a sweet cat!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Since I don't have a black cat, I can safely kidnap Rochelle. I think she and Muffs would get along like best buds...they're so much alike in many respects!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

konstargirl - Thank you! I love her fur too...it's super soft and I love to just bury my face in it. XD

ndiniz - Thanks, she is.  She's also a princess and a diva, and she really knows how to manipulate with her tiny little mews, haha!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Susan we posted together! XD If Rochelle got to hang out with Muffin, I'd be behind that. I think the two of them would be great buds...and all that fur!  I'll just take Abby then when yer not looking...not a black cat, but she's soooo cute!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, with Rochelle being black and Muffs being mostly white, we'd always know which one had been where. As for you stealing Abby...I don't think so...I always keep a close eye on Abby!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hehe, I just love love Abby. She's such a lovely girl. I think Rochelle would get along great with yer girls, Susan. Her and Muffs have so many similarities, they are like two peas in a pod!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Another one cause Rochelle is so cute! FUZZY FEETS! :love2


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I love the pic of Rochelle on her back, showing off her white diaper patch and locket.....adooorable! Nice to see you too, you make a great pair.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

catloverami said:


> Nice to see you too, you make a great pair.


Aww, thanks.  I love that pic...I never would have been able to hold her like that several months ago. It really shows how far she's come.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> Another one cause Rochelle is so cute! FUZZY FEETS! :love2


LOL! That's so cute. Muffs has fuzzy feets too! Despite being long-haired, Abby doesn't. But I love Muffs' feet.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a thing for cat feet. Fuzzies and pink pads just make me melt!


----------

